

China may use rockets to modify weather to ensure Asia Games not disrupted - cwan
http://english.people.com.cn/90001/90779/90867/7188828.html

======
chadp
This is common practice in China. Whenever there is clouds, they shoot them
and get the rain. Korea is always mad for "stealing" the clouds!

